# Trovoada e granizo - 15 Março 2012



## Vince (15 Mar 2012 às 07:49)

Quase 2 mil descargas eléctricas, até às 21 horas








Imagem MODIS/Aqua das 13h45


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 16:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*

Parece que Assunção Cristas conseguiu o que queria, pena ainda não ser no interior


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 16:30)




----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 16:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*


----------



## eLeM (15 Mar 2012 às 16:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*


----------



## Fernando (15 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*

5 minutos de granizo com alguma dimensão no centro de Lisboa:


----------



## dahon (15 Mar 2012 às 17:45)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*

2012-03-15 - Granizo - Baixa da Banheira
​
O video não é da minha autoria.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2012 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*

Aqui ficam alguns raios que apanhei da célula


----------



## carla_francisco (15 Mar 2012 às 18:11)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*

Um vídeo que fiz da minha janela, com cavalinhos a correr e tudo...




Relâmpagos! 
1º relâmpago aprox. 0:28
2º relâmpago aprox. 1:09



Só mais estes


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 19:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012*

Alguns vídeos do youtube.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2012 às 19:52)




----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2012 às 20:00)

*Trovoada Montijo 15-03-12*

Foi uma tarde de trovoada e alguma chuva. A partir de cerca das 16h a trovoada foi bastante violenta e trovões extremamente fortes. A chuva foi forte durante alguns minutos. O temporal prolongou-se até ás 18:30. Agora está a dar ainda relâmpagos. O vento teve alguns picos.

Fotos:




































Video:

YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## windchill (15 Mar 2012 às 21:00)

By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2012-03-15[/URL]

...e isto....




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2012-03-15[/URL]

...que acham??


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 21:21)

*Raio atinge prédio em Corroios - Vídeo*

Aqui está o vídeo desta tarde, quando o raio atingiu um prédio algures na zona dos Correios/Centro Comercial "O Moinho". Ao início, e devido à localização da pequena nuvem de fumo, pensei que teria sido ali (para quem é da zona) nos prédios da Drogaria Moderna, até que filmei em detalhe esse prédio como podem ver, mas depois de ter falado com o membro do fórum *tenente19* Fui apanhado totalmente desprevenido, peço desculpa pelo estremecimento da imagem, é normal com o cagaço que apanhei... Havia uma altura que nem sabia para que lado havia de filmar. 

Antes do raio é possível "ouvir" a energia brutal gerada... 

Espero que gostem.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 21:34)

Um vídeo muito bom que um fã do nosso grupo no facebook colocou por lá.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 21:50)

Aqui fica o resumo possível do que se passou em *Setúbal* entre as 16h e as 20h

Nesta primeira trovoada era visível a rotação da célula!









Aqui nesta altura cheguei a temer o pior uma vez que a rotação era bem notória bem por cima de mim!





Dois raios que apanhei a sorte 









O Granizo consegui o medir e tinha 1,5cm algumas pedras!





Estas duas fotos foram tiradas do terraço do meu prédio numa altura em que chovia muito e granizava tive de me refugir dentro de prédio e tirei estas fotos atrás dum vidro (muito sujo) 









Estas ultimas fotos foram tiradas de frames de filme





[IMG=http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/33/luz1e.jpg][/IMG]

















E pronto espero que gostem!


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2012 às 22:03)

Grandes fotos  




JoãoPT disse:


>







miguel disse:


> Nesta primeira trovoada era visível a rotação da célula!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A célula do Miguel e a do JoãoPT parecem mesmo um pequeno mesociclone, será que é a mesma célula ? A que horas registaram ?


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2012 às 22:18)

Vince disse:


> Grandes fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A célula que fotografei foi por volta das 16:50.

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos dessa célula, a primeira, da segunda célula, e um vídeo com alguns raios que apanhei.

1ª Célula:







2ª Célula:








Vídeo:


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 22:21)

Vince disse:


> Grandes fotos
> A célula do Miguel e a do JoãoPT parecem mesmo um pequeno mesociclone, será que é a mesma célula ? A que horas registaram ?



Foi entre as 16:10 e as 16:30 não sei ao certo mas foi dentro deste período disso tenho  a certeza


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Mar 2012 às 22:21)

Boas

Maninho mesmo bom que potencia 

Abraços


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 22:28)

Mais uma de uma bela formação aqui bem por cima, esta foi já ao final da tarde


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2012 às 22:35)

*Há fotos e vídeos muito bons, mas é oportuno dizer agora uma coisa muito importante*.

*Há certos registos obtidos em terraços em plena trovoada por cima de quem está a fazer os registos, que nos parecem extremamente perigosos. 

No futuro censuraremos esse tipo de registos por aqui, não queremos de forma alguma estar associados a uma qualquer desgraça que aconteça qualquer dia. Somos todos amantes da meteorologia, amantes de grande registos, mas sempre em total segurança, sem riscos, sem irresponsabilidades, e sempre a uma distância segura.*


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2012 às 23:34)




----------



## jorge1990 (16 Mar 2012 às 08:29)

*Re: Raio atinge prédio em Corroios - Vídeo*



Lightning disse:


> Aqui está o vídeo desta tarde, quando o raio atingiu um prédio algures na zona dos Correios/Centro Comercial "O Moinho". Ao início, e devido à localização da pequena nuvem de fumo, pensei que teria sido ali (para quem é da zona) nos prédios da Drogaria Moderna, até que filmei em detalhe esse prédio como podem ver, mas depois de ter falado com o membro do fórum *tenente19* Fui apanhado totalmente desprevenido, peço desculpa pelo estremecimento da imagem, é normal com o cagaço que apanhei... Havia uma altura que nem sabia para que lado havia de filmar.
> 
> Antes do raio é possível "ouvir" a energia brutal gerada...
> 
> ...



Excelente registo Lightning. 
Foi brutal mesmo. O raio era realmente muito intenso. Nunca vi coisa parecida.
Dou-te os parabéns por mais uma vez teres coragem de enfrentar estes (arriscados) fenómenos.


----------



## Agreste (16 Mar 2012 às 10:47)

*Re: Raio atinge prédio em Corroios - Vídeo*



Lightning disse:


> Antes do raio é possível "ouvir" a energia brutal gerada...



Parecia a gaiola de Faraday... Tirando o tornado de Tomar, ainda que filmado à distância é a coisa mais incrível que colocaram no fórum. Que sorte, acho que gastaste uma das tuas vidas.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2012 às 12:49)

*Re: Raio atinge prédio em Corroios - Vídeo*



Vince disse:


> *Há fotos e vídeos muito bons, mas é oportuno dizer agora uma coisa muito importante*.
> 
> *Há certos registos obtidos em terraços em plena trovoada por cima de quem está a fazer os registos, que nos parecem extremamente perigosos.
> 
> No futuro censuraremos esse tipo de registos por aqui, não queremos de forma alguma estar associados a uma qualquer desgraça que aconteça qualquer dia. Somos todos amantes da meteorologia, amantes de grande registos, mas sempre em total segurança, sem riscos, sem irresponsabilidades, e sempre a uma distância segura.*



Concordo totalmente Vince. 

Aliás também tenho a dizer uma coisa: ontem eu sabia o que estava a arriscar (tudo) e sabia o perigo que estava a correr. Mesmo assim aprendi a lição, acreditem que depois daquele raio a única coisa que eu pensava era "por hoje já tenho a minha dose"... 

Mesmo assim foi espectacular, e algo que nunca tinha sentido, para além de ter ouvido plenamente a energia gerada pelo raio até senti o calor do mesmo.

Deixo também aqui o apelo que o Vince fez, e aconselho-vos a tomarem sempre as devidas precauções em situações de perigo. O que eu fiz no vídeo não se deve fazer. 




jorge1990 disse:


> Excelente registo Lightning.
> Foi brutal mesmo. O raio era realmente muito intenso. Nunca vi coisa parecida.
> Dou-te os parabéns por mais uma vez teres coragem de enfrentar estes (arriscados) fenómenos.



Obrigado. 



Agreste disse:


> Parecia a gaiola de Faraday... Tirando o tornado de Tomar, ainda que filmado à distância é a coisa mais incrível que colocaram no fórum. Que sorte, acho que gastaste uma das tuas vidas.



Pois gastei... Resta-me saber quantas me faltam, hehehe.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Mar 2012 às 14:09)

Excelentes fotos Miguel. Eu ainda tentei tirar umas fotos da minha janela (vivo num 7º, portanto teriam ficado espectaculares), mas foi em vão, não consegui apanhar raio nenhum.

Mas os olhinhos também fotografam e ontem deu para ver um excelente espectáculo!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2012 às 14:30)

Ainda dois vídeos acerca do granizo de ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mar 2012 às 18:17)

Boas! 

Muito boas fotos e vídeos por aqui

Eu de jeito, e mesmo assim..., só consegui isto:


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2012 às 01:46)

Parabéns pelos registos pessoal


----------



## Microburst (17 Mar 2012 às 17:48)

Boa tarde ao fórum

Esta informação vale o que vale, mas optei por partilhá-la convosco: a propósito da rotação que o Miguel relatou e documentou sobre a cidade de Setúbal, esta manhã em conversa informal com alguns vizinhos precisamente a propósito da trovoada da passada quinta-feira, mais do que um me disse que a dado ponto, pouco depois das 16h, enquanto a célula se dirigia para Norte, isto é, de Setúbal para Lisboa, quem estava à janela a ver a trovoada observou um "pequeno funil ou tromba que descia das nuvens". 

Aparentemente não terá feito contacto com o solo e/ou água, tendo pouco depois desaparecido por trás da cortina de chuva/granizo. Eu não estava em casa nessa altura e por conseguinte estou apenas a relatar o que me foi dito, algo que só fez sentido depois de ler o post do Miguel. Por coincidência, ou talvez não, outro vizinho que encontrei há pouco depois do almoço e que se encontra colocado na Base Naval do Alfeite disse-me algo muito parecido, tendo também observado um princípio de tromba a formar-se a partir do navio onde se encontrava naquela altura a trabalhar. 

Não sei se esta informação poderá ser relevante, mas aqui fica.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2012 às 00:14)

Por Mira-Sintra, a trovoada a que tive acesso coincidiu maioritariamente com horas de luminosidade ainda razoável, pelo que nem sequer tentei captar raios em fotografia. No entanto, fica o registo da célula mais activa que passou, ao final da tarde, tendo ainda dado direito a uma pequena wall-cloud.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mar 2012 às 13:48)

Boas...

Grandes apanhados malta!!  Que Inveja...!  nada se passou por aqui!!


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Mar 2012 às 15:39)

Boas

Preso no trabalho, doente por não poder sair e sabendo que após as 19 horas tudo ia terminar  saí a correr e fui até a uma zona alta, perto do parque da Bela Vista onde se realiza o rock no rio tejo  para ver se ainda dava para sacar alguma coisa e tirar a ressaca de alguns meses. 
Ao chegar ainda avistei umas trovoadas a Este já bem distantes, tirei a maquina meti o tripé no chão comecei a disparar, apanhei um raio, depois deste nada mais deu portanto, este deve ter sido dos últimos raios avistados de Lisboa. 
Fica o meu documento neste dia, mas o Meteoalerta teve em grande com o Saul Monteiro e com o Miguel, com altos registos.

A todos o que tiveram a oportunidade de ver fica a inveja  obrigado pelas partilhas, bastantes boas.






Abraços


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2012 às 12:29)

Boas. O vídeo com o resumo dos registos que fiz na tarde deste dia ainda não está acabado, mas de qualquer das formas deixo aqui uns _prints_ tirados do vídeo. 

Espero que gostem.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Mar 2012 às 12:43)

Grandes Fotos Lightining  

Uma sugestão: quando tirares os prints dos videos ua o neat image para tirar o ruidos das imagens para obteres melhor qualidade das mesmas... 

Cump.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2012 às 18:04)

]ToRnAdO[;322393 disse:
			
		

> Grandes Fotos Lightining
> 
> Uma sugestão: quando tirares os prints dos videos ua o neat image para tirar o ruidos das imagens para obteres melhor qualidade das mesmas...
> 
> Cump.



Obrigado, ToRnAdO.

Obrigado também pela sugestão, mas aproveito para informar-te de que já usei um filtro de redução de ruído que arranjei como complemento para o photoshop. Acredita que as fotos originais eram BEM piores. 

Mesmo assim acho que estão boas, mas gostava de ler a opinião de mais alguém, se possível.


----------



## Alberto Lunas (22 Mar 2012 às 19:04)

Weyy!!, fantásticas tomas Francisco!, le verdad que pudistes cazar muchos rayos a la trasves del video. Es dificil coger rayos de día mediante la camara de fotos, con los cual el poderlo hacer con una camara de video ayuda mucho.

Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## jmackworks (25 Mar 2012 às 20:33)

windchill disse:


> By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2012-03-15[/URL]
> 
> ...e isto....
> 
> ...



espectáculo !


----------

